# Catlock, catalytic converter lock.



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

Just thought I would mention this as two of my customers where targeted by thieves and had a total of 23 cats stolen from a range of vehicles.Total cost to put right was in excess of £30,000-00.So one customer found and fitted a product called Catlock it costs about £95 plus fitting in total they had to fit 17,the moral of the story is that they were again targeted 7 days later and the thieves gave up with out taking one.You can buy them in the UK from a garage called Motec in Paignton in Devon.Just to say that I am not related to this company,but they do look after my motorhome and my other vehicles.
To find out more try this website http://www.cat-lock.com/ and see for yourself. I hope that this is of some use to someone.
Regards
Geoff


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It could be useful if it proves to be a deterrent,an insurance claim for a new cat will also result in the loss of NCB,then you also have the excess to pay. :x

The link is to the US site and they say''your catalytic converter will be safe or your money back, guaranteed.''

There is also a link for us in the UK which takes you to..........
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CATALYTIC...CarParts_SM&hash=item1c2018421b#ht_4731wt_932

This one is a little more expensive than geoffthefridgeman has quoted at £125 and I can't see a reference to a money back guarantee if your cat is stolen.

Nevertheless it looks like an effective if a tad expensive deterrent.If my truck was parked in a vulnerable and undisturbed position I would consider fitting one.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Today, there are warnings in our local press about the increase in the incidence of this type of theft in the area plus I have had a letter from my local Merc dealers pointing out the same and offering a CATLock for £187!

At least two MHF members have posted they have experienced these type of thefts. What did it actually cost to have the loss replaced?
peedee


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone tried fitting one of these themselves?
Neil


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I have just spoken to Elite Mhomes whom we bought the van off and they say that thieves tend to target Fiat vans as they can be removed by undoing 3 or 4 bolts. Ours is a tranny and he said they were more inaccessible. Any views ?
Neil


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

As one of the unfortunate who lost his cat three weeks ago I would first of all like to thank Camper Uk who sold me the vehicle and supplied me a replacement at what I consider to be a good price,thanks to Allan and Paul. Have still not fitted it as I have been putting in further security measures additional fencing and cameras. I am now looking at fitting a Catlock but after looking under the vehicle I cannot see any suitable fixing points. Has anyone fitted one and can give any advice. I am still reluctant to put the cat on as it is so easy to remove the three nuts holding the cat on. Open to any suggestions on how to secure it, in addition to the nuts being welded on.


----------

